# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  MKV в AVI

## pinkFloyd

Друзья, помогите грамотно конвертнуть MKV в AVI

----------


## Владик

http://www.softsoft.ru/audio-multime...ters/41741.htm

----------

